# Nissan 2000 Part Help



## kaoticwarrior02 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Guys, not sure if i am posting in right forum, this is my very first post. I am trying to figure out what part is this? Where can i get it beside dealer.. whats the function of it.. 

*Picture 1* - shows that hose broke off and it kind of suck air in, i have screwed so it doesn't suck air in. 










*Picture 2* - i am trying to figure out which 1 is EGR Valve, so i can buy it myself.









Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## itwillrun (Aug 19, 2010)

http://forums.********.com/egr-valve-t395406.html
It circled in that pic but its the one that is kind of brown.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

the egr valve i the one in the middle with the rusted looking bottom,you can test it yourself stick your finger up under and push up if it slides up and down it's good,dont waste money,alsp putting oil on your fingers and pushing it up and down and lubricating it makes almost new


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Pushing up on the valve will not tell you if the valve is good. It will only tell you the passage is not plugged. The valve could still have a leak in the diaphram and will not open even if the passage is clear.<br> The correct way to test the valve is with a vacuum source. <br> As for the solinoid you asked about, it is hard to tell which one it is by the pic. It may be a egr control solinoid. What do the vacuum hoses go to?


----------

